# Cold Weather Bite Work



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Cold weather brings many issues, one of these is how to train and training equipment. Who makes the best sleeve cover or bite suit for cold weather and which ones should you stay away from?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Never gave it much thought, unless it is stored outside, what are the issues???


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I saw a nice dog break a tooth on a Ray Allen suit a few years ago. I also know that some materials remain softer over time and in many weather conditions. We had training last Sunday and it was colder than some could handle. Our equipment has stood the test. Just looking for that thing we don't have and might "need."


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> I saw a nice dog break a tooth on a Ray Allen suit a few years ago. I also know that some materials remain softer over time and in many weather conditions. We had training last Sunday and it was colder than some could handle. Our equipment has stood the test. Just looking for that thing we don't have and might "need."


ah ok...like I said never gave it much thought...my stuff is usually in my vehicle, but I guess it warms up on my drive to wherever...my SCH "club" has an outside container that they store things in, but the decoys usually use their own stuff that they bring with them...Thinking about it, I guess if the stuff is stored in an unheated area it could make a difference...


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

We cant do it safely outside here in the winter it just wouldn't be good Schutzhund training. 
We have for the last 25 years been using a live stock arena/pavilion that is a classroom belonging to the University of Minnesota its toasty warm has a sunken arena and bleachers and a classroom with a chalk board, we can video our training view it on a TV or computer and review and discuss.
Did I say warm restrooms and a shower.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

> I saw a nice dog break a tooth on a Ray Allen suit a few years ago


Probably a bad bite or bad catch. Not the suit. Ray Allens aren't the best either though.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> Probably a bad bite or bad catch. Not the suit.


I'm with Daniel Howard, for sure not the cold that contributed to that dog snapping a tooth. You can pretty well guarantee bad technique from either the dog or the decoy, or a slip on the surface from either of them (which equates too bad technique) if you want to blame the cold. 

I can never understand the allure of people who want to send dogs on long attacks during training if the weather has made footing a little less favourable. That's why we have bungees, chain drags, back ties and slow drags into the decoy with a long line. Not worth the risk to both decoy and dog.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

to hell with the dog. Its me Im worried about.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

If you use socer shoes ore shoes with metal spikes its prety ok. 
I Will not do long bites from the bigest fastest Mali males But other than that its fne. We have 15 cm snow and its nice to do trips and faldowns on that surface, bettet than grass  last year We made à rink to train on Realy Realy nice, But it was no ice ther.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O03z57UD1I8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Mike Scheiber said:


> We cant do it safely outside here in the winter it just wouldn't be good Schutzhund training.
> We have for the last 25 years been using a live stock arena/pavilion that is a classroom belonging to the University of Minnesota its toasty warm has a sunken arena and bleachers and a classroom with a chalk board, we can video our training view it on a TV or computer and review and discuss.
> Did I say warm restrooms and a shower.


 <feeling hate for some...> LOL:evil:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

andreas broqvist said:


> If you use socer shoes ore shoes with metal spikes its prety ok.
> I Will not do long bites from the bigest fastest Mali males But other than that its fne. We have 15 cm snow and its nice to do trips and faldowns on that surface, bettet than grass  last year We made à rink to train on Realy Realy nice, But it was no ice ther.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O03z57UD1I8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 Shoes with spikes...I'll bet IF you step on the dog's foot one time it will tune you UP!


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

no its ok, no big ones  its like winter tires. 

icebugs : http://www.icebug.se/Product.aspx?m=468


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Never thought about it nor has it ever stop training wheter it be cold, hot, rain-sun-snow or shine.


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

We set up a propane heater under a wire crate and lay the tugs/sleeves across it to keep them from freezing, and at the other club we train at they have a rack set up over the fireplace to place the equipment on to keep it thawed out. If we don’t do that the spit on the equipment freezes rock hard some days. We normally leave the little suit work we do for the warmer months.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Tracey Hughes said:


> *We set up a propane heater under a wire crate and lay the tugs/sleeves across it to keep them from freezing,* and at the other club we train at they have a rack set up over the fireplace to place the equipment on to keep it thawed out. If we don’t do that the spit on the equipment freezes rock hard some days. We normally leave the little suit work we do for the warmer months.


 That idea I like, the fun of training in almost all conditions!


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> We cant do it safely outside here in the winter it just wouldn't be good Schutzhund training.
> We have for the last 25 years been using a live stock arena/pavilion that is a classroom belonging to the University of Minnesota its toasty warm has a sunken arena and bleachers and a classroom with a chalk board, we can video our training view it on a TV or computer and review and discuss.
> Did I say warm restrooms and a shower.


I'm with you!!! Unless the weather is NICE, our collectively pampered lazy asses are training indoors!


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

I have a gutted 60 foot bus that I converted into a temp training location. Warm, dry and all my gear is stored here.

The unit is wired for hydro front to back and has both heat and air conditioning.

Not a lot of space yet enough to train basic obed and simple bite work in comfort.

Being heated really helps my old bones cope with the winter cold and snow here north of Toronto.

Two maybe a third person and a dog can work in this small area.

LOL, some guys have a Man Cave.

Guess mine is the Training Cave.


----------

